# Some control work!!



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol those old flying j-boxes are a nice touch.

~Matt


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

yea i had a good laugh when i saw them This place is central state where they sent the mental insane I saw loraina bobet when she was there and john malvo the sniper.thats nothing if i could show you some of the stuff that's in that building you would **** it's a state building so they inspect their own work.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

That red's alwful tight in the upper flyer. Stan, what's the jumper for in the left control box????


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

76nemo said:


> That red's alwful tight in the upper flyer. Stan, what's the jumper for in the left control box????


what are you talking about I don't understand


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

What I thought was a tagged jumper in the left box, looks now like the input for the control card, is that correct?? Red wire, green connector?


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

That red wire you are talking about is the 24v power supply to the BCU control card and the touch screen display.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice neat job bud :thumbsup:

Do you guys over the pond use a lot of half saddles on your condiut ?
I've always liked working with galv conduit but In the UK evryone seems to use plastic now,even in boiler rooms !

Chris


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

yes we do we don't use plastic but PVC


----------

